# I will never breed this horse



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL,

Bessie:
7 year old Belgian mare


















I love her, she is a huge sweetie, but she is absolutely FUGLY. No neck, gigantuous head, fat gut. She's green broke to drive at best and while she was preggo when we got her and I think she threw an awesome foal, it was likely a fluke and wouldn't happen again. Besides, we have too many horses already and the last thing we need is another draft or draft cross running around.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

ooooooh, LOVE it!! Great idea for a thread.

I pledge never to breed this horse: 

Freyja
1999 1/2 Shire, 1/2 Paint mare
black tobiano










Reason why: She's crossbred. She's had way too many babies as it is, been a broodmare her whole life. Her conformation is mediocre at best, and she has plenty of faults (ewe neck, stands under in front, ugly back end, just to name a few!) She has arthritis issues. She's also a hard keeper, that loses much too much weight while nursing. And I don't believe in breeding rescues. She came to me with a foal at heels and was bred back - I promised her no more babies for her!


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

This is a good idea =D

Mmkay, well, I can't speak for what my sister is going to do with Lily evil, but I _can _speak for the horse I own, who is:

Tango
6 year old 
Grade (probably paint/QH) mare

Reason(s) Why
-I don't have the experience or desire to take care of a foal
-our farm is over-crowded enough as it is
-I don't want to risk having Tango die/be seriously injured from pregnancy/birth complications
-if I bred her and ever did want to sell the foal, it would be worth less than what we spent on the pregnancy, training etc
-it would be cheaper to just buy a good, already-broke horse than raise a baby to ride


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

While I am at it, lol

I pledge never to breed this horse:

Misty
2010 Welsh mare
silver bay










Reason why: She's cute as a button, but she's unpapered, big bellied, and mutton withered. She has no reason in the world TO be bred.

I pledge never to breed this horse:

Finn 
2009 3/4 Shire 1/4 Paint colt
Liver chestnut sabino










Reason why: While he has nice conformation, he's a mutt and has no valid reason in the world to remain a stallion. I'd much rather geld him and have a great riding horse.

I pledge never to breed this horse:

Fiona
2010 3/4 Shire 1/4 Paint filly
Liver chestnut










Reason why: Because there is no reason in the world TO breed her! I'm sure she wont mature with amazing conformation, in fact she's kinda fugly, mule-eared and she's a mutt.


I don't need to include Monty and Claymore on here since they are both gelded already anyways, but if they weren't they would be on the list! lol


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

Aww! Fiona totally does have mule-ears! That's adorable.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

I'm glad everyone likes the thread! Part of why I made it was so people coming on here can see all the reasons NOT to breed.  Keep em coming!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

*Ginisee*

16.1hh 18 year old registered TB mare.

Reasons why I will never breed her: 


she's built downhill
she's got a sour attitude on the ground
she's marish
she has crappy, shelly feet
she's already been bred once before and lost the baby
I don't want her foals!
But I do LOVE my baby girl


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I will never breed this horse:

Lacey
1985 Polish Arabian mare

Reasons:
1. Currently, she's much too old to be a maiden and foal safely
2. She has a few conformation faults that would be easy to pass on and create a horse that wasn't comfortable to ride: very upright pasterns, posty back legs, long back, downhill
3. She has major sass that seems to be very difficult for the average rider to handle, therefore, if that got passed on, the baby would probably be difficult to place in anything less than a very experienced home
4. She's absolutely amazing at her "job" ie, trail pony extraordinaire, and I would hate to have any real percentage of a possibility that she could die/be hurt/etc as a result of her pregnancy
5. If she had a baby, her girlish figure would probably not come back! Ahhh! Hahaha


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Aw, eventerdrew & wallaby, cute mares! Though I totally agree with your reasons- personality, for me, would be a big thing- Rainy's just plain rude. Sure, she's got manners, but her personality is just not nice. She's pushy, impatient, and would rather be eating than anything else. Not something I'd want in a foal.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Yay everyone who makes reasonable choices!

BTW, most obvious typo on my part,  as Misty is obviously no new baby lol, that's supposed to be 2000 not 2010.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

I pledge never to breed my 2 girls Rain & Willow. Why? Because Rain is too old to safely carry and deliver and Willow is just too darn fat! That and I love them too much to risk losing them for a foal that would be unpapered and a mutt.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Indyhorse: Yes, yay for people being smart! 

Good choices everyone! Inspire everyone else to be smart as well!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I pledge to never breed this mare:

Arabella:

I have no idea what breed she is. 
She is un-papered.
Her hind end is horrible. 
Don't really want a foal from her.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Tango is very pretty. I am glad all of you are not risking the health of your horses for foals. That you can either afford or not.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I can't post pictures from my mac but I pledge to never breed my mare Timeless Abby! I adore her to bits and she has a super sweet personality but... she's a standardbred that used to race and she's kinda dumb... not much of a thinker that one!

But we did actually got an offer to breed her... some guy wanted a foal out of her and he wanted to keep the foal to race... anyway we said no and will never breed her due to we have absolutly no money to do so nor the expirience!

BUT.... I would love to have a cutie little foal one day... not out of her tho.. she's not all that pretty.. I still love her though! <3


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

just thought I will add as long as you look after your mare properly there is a very mimimul chance of you horse having any complication, if you feed the mare right she will foal fine!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^Most of the time. However, there is _always_ risk of complications.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

As easy as it is to say that, there is always a risk, and many don't want to take that risk. Also, though I've never been involved with breeding a mare, I'm going to guess that there's a lot more involved than just feeding them correctly.

Bring on the non-breeders!


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

Lilly:
4 yrs old
Breed: Something, mixed with something else.
Height: 14.3

She looks like a mule and acts like one too!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, Lilly is a cutie. I love her tail.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

I love Lily's stockings!


----------



## Seahorseys (Nov 14, 2009)

I'll never breed Frida, grass is already enough to compete with.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow. I really like her coloring.


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

I will never breed Joe and Barcoo simply because I don't have the right facilities for it and they don't have the right equipment


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

i wish my BO was as smart as all of you she wants to breed her favorite thoroughbred slewpy to her QH stud now the stud is gorgeous but slewpy has many issues she basically has no feeling in her legs so if she gets an injury to her leg(s) she wouldn't know. Also she doesn't have the greatest attitude but she is quite cute lol either way i wish she wouldn't breed her as we are already struggling with the 20 horses counting a barely halter broke baby


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

BarrelracingArabian: I'm sorry, that's not a fun situation to be in at all.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I like this thread, gotta ad my girl. She is a registered 2002 AQHA. 
I would never breed her because:
She is weak coupled, sickled hocked, poor feet. Not to mention she has an old hind end injury and severe arthritis in her hocks, so would never be able to support the weight of a foal. She was also never shown, and was just green broke when I bought her as an 8 year old. And is only pasture sound at the moment.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

*I* will never breed my gelding, although someone already has...




















At least he was bred to a cute little mare with a show record...









I don't know what his baby looks like, but this is her baby:









^ That gelding sold for $3,500 as a two-year-old, so I guess things could have ended up worse. I still wouldn't breed him again if I could.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

CloudsMystique, Claymore was bred before I got him, also. He was still a stallion up until I purchased him, and insisted on his gelding as part of the deal. He threw some cute, loud colored foals, but they are still just unregisterable mutts. His last colt isn't TOO bad, but if his last filly was any indication of the conformation he threw, Claymore should have been gelded at BIRTH. lol.

Here's his LAST colt from 2008 (out of a perch mare):

As a foal:










And now for sale as a 2 year old:










And his last filly from 2008, out of a Clyde mare, her marking are interesting but she's eeeeewy (pictured as a yearling):


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

Huge kudos to all of you.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

yeah she keeps saying shes going to breed them but i pray to god she doesn't she has done nothing with the last baby all us girls out there have pretty much taught her everything she knows and shes almost 2 she should have TONS more already done but nope


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

I'm so glad people are posting!
Indyhorse- I've actually heard of quite a few people in our area wanting to geld before they sell, or asking people not to breed if it's a mare. It's a start!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Well, I will never breed Isabelle (see my "Horses" section) because she was a pregnant, 15 yr old broodmare when I bought her and she has had 10 foals. The poor girl needs to retire, she's done her part, lol! :lol:

She gave me a wonderful colt, Zane, and now is retired from breeding and will be a wonderful trail horse for me!

By the way, I think all "broodmares" should also be broke to ride, because that is what I bought my girl for, a trail horse, and she just incidentally came pregnant. But think of where she would have ended up if she went to auction and wasn't even saddle broke? That was what was slated to happen to her and several other mares and I was looking for a horse and snatched her up for the right price. But it would be a sorry situation for a broodmare in a market where people aren't looking to breed and she didn't have any other training.

Her colt, Zane will be gelded as soon as the vet will do it, at 5-6 months of age, because that is my goal for him too, to be a wonderful trail horse. And geldings are my favorite for that.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Vinnie! Because he has a bad sense of humor! (((
Jkjk. He was gelded at 6 months and he is not stallion quality. He has too-big ears, he is a VERY hard keeper (fat pig!). He has really bad, flat feet that need constant care. He is also a lazy jerk, but that's a different story  Oh, and he's straight egyptian but he isn't very type-y. Go figure.
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b226/idontlikene1/DSC00176.jpg


----------



## msmaryy (Sep 20, 2010)

Although we are expecting a baby from a rescue we just got a couple of months ago (obviously already bred!) I vow to never breed any of my 3 mares..

Epona because although she is of outstanding stock SHE'S OVER 30!!!! LOL no more babies for her in her life!!

Freckles because she is a mulish stubborn beautiful lazy Appy.. no need for another one of those!!

Irish because her life has been bad in the past and she deserves to just be a happy horse after this last baby is off of her!!

Bottom line is that there are so many unwanted and in need horses out there that to even think of breeding a horse these days just doesn't make sense.. Do a rescue and make a lifelong friend.. 

GREAT THREAD!! I love these posts, you all are a hoot!! Ohh and your horses are beautiful.. all worthy of love!!


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

I will NEVER breed Lady!!! 

1.) I don't have enough experience breeding, and I'm a big believer in you should have to have a license to breed horses anyway.
2.) While her conformation is nice enough, it's not perfect or anywhere close to it.
3.) There is a reason that her nickname is "The *****", it fits her perfectly, she's ok with me, but with others she definitely tests them.
4.) Her mother was a psycho, and she passes it along to her foals, I know this because she was bred when I bought her. The foal was an idiot despite being raised right.

I wish I had some better pictures of her from the sides so you could really see her, but I'll post what I have for now.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

"you should have to have a license to breed horses anyway."

I completely agree!


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

I will never breed Red Man, because while he's beautiful he has the worst back and weak rear end. 

I will never breed Loki, because Loki as a stallion would be like trying to hug a cactus (and I refuse to see any conformational faults! :lol

I will never breed Divo, even though he did make a rather cute looking little filly...with crappy confo, but cute...He was a devil of a stallion and is just an amazing gelding. 
Divo's rather cute, poorly built, little filly:









I will never, EVER breed Baby. I dearly hope no one does. She's a very poorly bred grade and I hate her prissy little mare attitude! Fine horse for someone else. 

I will never breed my stud colt, because that would just be wrong in so many dimensions. He's already a crossbred accident, don't need another one in the world! But, he's hopefully getting snip-sniped this week, certainly looking forward to it.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Wonderful posts!  I agree, a license to breed horses would be very nice- and very practical.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

horseluver2435 said:


> I agree, a license to breed horses would be very nice- and very practical.


Yes, but who or what governing body would get to regulate who could or could not breed? Remember, the next freedom restricted may be one that_ you_ hold near and dear.

So many people say, "Oooh, a license to breed is the bestest thing evah!", but of course they want _themselves_ exempted from that rule. 

Besides, licensing won't stop the backyard fuglies from happening, all it would do would be to place stringent restrictions on people who are _already_ breeding responsibly.

People either are or aren't responsible. You can't license them into responsibility. How many people on this very BB SHOULDN'T be breeding their conformational and temperamental trainwrecks, but are doing it anyway?

I've never had any delusions of grandeur about being some kind of fabulous horse breeder, and am happy to leave that to the people who truly understand bloodlines, and what lines will mesh with others.

I won't even own a mare, and have only geldings. That way, I'm never tempted to lose my sanity and think Pookie needs to be bred because I just wuv her sooo much and want a kyoot wittle foal!


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

I will never breed my competition horses as they mean to much to me to ever put them at risk.

However i do have a very nice well bred mare who is in foal to a STUNNING irish draught due march


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

In the UK, we used to licence the ownership of stallions... but we don't anymore. We HAVE to have our horses registered, they all have passports and birth certificates etc. This can sometimes put people off 'back yard breeding' (it costs a bit to register).

I will never breed my horse... because he is a gelding  and he has funny back legs


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I really do love reading your replies. I almost always agree with you! Your so cool! :lol: 



Speed Racer said:


> Yes, but who or what governing body would get to regulate who could or could not breed? Remember, the next freedom restricted may be one that_ you_ hold near and dear.
> 
> So many people say, "Oooh, a license to breed is the bestest thing evah!", but of course they want _themselves_ exempted from that rule.
> 
> ...


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

While licensing would not stop all back yard breeders, it would stop the majority of the ones that breed the little fugly foals. There are no licenses that I'm aware of that are free, and lets face it the back yard breeders that are the problem usually use some poor excuse of a stud horse with whatever mares they happen to have access to. They are not trying to uphold breed standards, are creating crosses that no one will want, and driving the whole horse market south in the process. Those are the ones that it will stop, not the ones that actually know what they are doing and breeding quality horses in the process. Not all back yard breeders are bad, there are some that do the research and breed good horses!

If a horse is going to be bred, it needs to have some type of show record, whether it's at local shows, or registry shows, but some type of record stating that it is a good horse. Not because this horse is a good pet, and you want to try to make money off it, regardless of the fact that it is conformationally a disaster. Personally, I don't care if my mare is one of the best barrel horses in the world, I still wouldn't breed her, not so much because of her conformation, but because of the psycho that her **** is. No one wants an idiot for a horse, and anyone that buys a horse deserves to know it will be mentally stable, regardless of what they want to use it for.

The licenses should be administered much like a driver's license, where you have to take a class, and pass the test to get it, and renew it yearly instead of every 4 years. That will discourage the back yard breeders that only get a few ugly foals a year, and they only sell for a couple of hundred each, if that. If they have to actually spend some money to keep that business, they'll either step up or step out.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> I really do love reading your replies. I almost always agree with you! Your so cool! :lol:


Thanks, FehrGround.

Your opinion of course is open to discussion, since at any time by any number of different people I'm either right, wrong, cool, rude, nice, totally on the money, whacked, or just a meanie poopie head! :wink:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It's a nice dream, paintedfury, but not practical. If breed registries were to be the ones to issue the permits, then they would only be enforcing it on mostly responsible people who already breed good stock because, lets face it, most BYBs aren't breeding papered horses anyway so they don't care about registering. If the government were to issue the permits, then who would they find to enforce it? It would take thousands and thousands of people to enforce that law and there would still be people who were either too stupid or too irresponsible turning mares and studs out together (or leaving yearling colts out with the herd of mom and sisters). Would it really be fair to someone like me (just using me as an example) who has the space and capability of handling a mare in foal and giving that foal the health care and training to be a productive member of society, not to mention picking a mare and stud that would likely produce a very nice foal. Let's say that I had a mare that was registered but hadn't really done anything other than be a super nice ranch horse for years, she has average conformation but a wonderful temperment and I wanted a foal out of her for my own uses. I wouldn't want to spend an extra few hundred or few thousand dollars for a permit to breed my mare and because I am a law abiding citizen, I just wouldn't breed her.

Having to have a permit issued would discourage small scale responsible breeders simply because of the added cost. One thing I have learned over the last few years is that anyone who is irresponsible enough to leave studs and mares out together year around to breed and breed and breed or keeps their fugly perlino mare pregnant just because she is perlino generally don't care about "minor" laws anyway.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Alright, so it'd be nice, but there'd be big issues. I'll admit to that- and yes, my reply was very step in, step out deal- I was in a rush. So I suppose I should rephrase my earlier statement- it would be awesome to have a license to breed if it could help. If it wouldn't help, then no, of course it wouldn't be good. If somehow you could set up a practical license then by all means it would be excellent.

And SR, I understand how, for many horse owners, the temptation of getting a foal out of their special mare is too much and they give in. But at the same time, this thread was meant to be more light-hearted. 

I'd be happy to start another thread here so we can keep talking about it.
I was also thinking of starting a reverse thread- I want to breed this mare because...- so those who are breeding and are going about it in a responsible way can showcase their broodmares & studs. Thoughts?

In the meantime, keep posting!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I think that the racing industries cause as many problems with over-breeding as backyard breeders. How many mares do they breed each year to get that "ONE"? How many of those horses make it to the race track? How many don't make it past the first year? What do they do with all the "extras"? Just something to think about.

Not saying that backyard breeders are great by any means or that they breed beautiful perfect horses, but they aren't the only problem. 

For me, while conformation is very important, attitude, trainability, and althetic ability are just as important as perfect confo. Many of you who say that you'd never breed a horse without perfect confo wouldn't have bred Secretariat (just one of many examples). He was noticibly over at the knee which is a pretty big confo flaw to most. 

But on topic: I may or may not breed Lily. She isn't perfect and she'll have to prove herself to me before I'd breed her. Her confo isn't terrible but it's not perfect either. On the other hand she's quick, extremely smart, trainable, beautiful gaits. Breed worthy? Only time will tell.


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

smrobs, I understand where you are coming from. The license idea isn't perfect by any stretch of the imagination, but it's better than what is in place now. Which is nothing. Anyone can get a farm credit tax id number, I have one for training. Most BYBs have one as well, so it's not like the BYBs would be hard to find, or even audit. They sign up for audits when they sign up for the tax id number. And there is a stipulation in the application that says you must show a profit for any 2 years in the first 7 years. But they are never really audited. I know some people that have had tax id number for well over 7 years, and have never turned the first profit. Why because they are hobby horse owners, they got the id number so they could write off the horses' expenses, and they never really planned to turn a profit to begin with. Eventually the government is going to come down on those people and make life harder on us that have the number for a valid reason. My mare came from a BYB, that definetly should NOT have been breeding. He had 4 mares that he kept bred, every year, and his own stud. He overfed his horses, and the only time he handled them was for yearly vaccinations and coggins tests. I never saw a farrier out there, and I lived there for over a year. The only other time he handled his stud was when an outside mare came in to breed, other than that the stud was turned out with the bred mares. So I ask you, does it sound like he should have been breeding horses? I think a license would have put an end to his breeding program very quickly. While the idea of a license for breeding is not perfect, we need something to regulate who gets to breed horses and who doesn't.

MN Tigerstripe, I agree that the racing industry is also partially responsible for the over population of horses, but at least those horses where bred with the idea of preserving the breed standard, and have good bloodlines. And because of that I've had access to some amazingly well bred horses for rock bottom prices. That and I think I read somewhere that the JC issues fines to the breeders/owners of TBs that end up at the slaughter house, and that it can result in them losing the privilege of racing their horses. So at least the JC is being proactive about the situation.

I could go on about both of these subjects forever, but it is after 3:00 am, and I'm starting to get sleepy. So I'll see you guys later today. Good night.


----------



## JennKzoo (Sep 23, 2010)

why breed when you can go online and for $150 buy a foal because "we have to many horses and this one HAS to go>" :twisted:
Just like the cat and dog population, lets keep breeding our cute little critters to another cute little critter just because they both have such wonderful coloring and we'd love to see what they could produce. :twisted: Oh yeah then when can call it a NEW breed (like the dog people do, Labordoodles, yorkie poo's, etc) and try to sell them for $3000. :roll:
So, I will never breed because there is just to many horses out there looking for a forever home and with the market prices today its cheaper to go and buy a nice riding horse.


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

This is a 15-20 year old mare, and she will NEVER be bred!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I will never breed my mare  Why? Well not because she has bad conformation or any issues, and NOT because of her personality which is awesome...but because she came from a place where she was neglected and starved and used as a broodmare and I never want her to have to go through that again!


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Hoofprints: That's an excellent reason. Poor girl- she's beautiful though.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

She's a cute little mare tho!


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

I will never breed either of my girls.

Sonya
4 yr old 14.2-3 Appy/Welsh (I think)

Why?
Number one reason is simply because she is a grade. I don't believe in breeding grades. Another reason is because she got pregnant when she was 3, which was too young IMO. She also ripped while foaling, and would most likely rip again if she were to foal again, and I don't want her to go through that pain again. I also don't want her training to be set back farther. I was planning on showing her this year, but couldn't because she had a baby, and was out of shape when weaned. She has ok conformation, but is definately not even close to what I call breed quality. I think she is absolutely the cutest horse I have ever seen, but you don't breed for cute, just like you don't breed for colour.





























Rumour
5 month old 12.2-ish (and growing) clyde/welsh/appy

Why?
Again, because she is a grade. She will not have perfect conformation, I can already tell you that. She is a tad sickle hocked, and her chest is growing out to be like her daddy's, which sticks way too far out. She is going to be a nice mare, but I want her to be my show mount, not a broodmare. If I want a foal, I'll go out and buy a weanling, or a breeding quality mare. Not breed whichever mare I have laying around. 




























Also, I do not have the funds, or the facilities for another foal, considering I board.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Ray MacDonald said:


> She's a cute little mare tho!


thanks...you should see her filly...beautiful palomino with white socks and a blaze  but my girl has had enough breeding for one lifetime and I think she much prefers her life now of exciting shows and cross country courses and being pampered by me 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

horseluver2435 said:


> Hoofprints: That's an excellent reason. Poor girl- she's beautiful though.


 thank you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

I also remebered another reason why I will never breed my girls... I am just plain scared. They are my daughters. I have had Sonya for almost 3 years, since she was a yearling, and Rumour since she was born.
I was watching Unstable (horsie show in CMT) and the mare foaled and the foal died, and I started balling my eyes out, not because the foal died, but because that could have happened to me, and my foal is already born! I know that can't happen, but I just kept imagining that happening, or Sonya dieing. I was terrified when Sonya was foaling. I just wanted Sonya to pull through it. I kept checking her, making sure she was ok.

That alone has scared me away from breeding these two. I may get a breeding quality mare that I don't feel so connected with, and breed her, but I don't know.. What I do know is that I am not breeding my girls, EVER!


----------

